# vnc and keyboard problems



## cipher (May 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I've just installed vncserver on a freebsd 7.2 box and when I connect from a win2008 box using tightvnc everything works fine except for the keyboard which doesn't responds at all, I can't type anything.

Is their anything that I have to do in order to get it to work? When I connect to a debian box the keyboard works just fine.


----------



## cipher (May 13, 2009)

Well, I changed from Gnome to Xfce4 and now everything works perfect.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2009)

I've used tightvnc before on Gnome, never had any issues with it. But this was with the 'older' versions of Gnome. Haven't tried it with the last one.


----------



## cipher (May 13, 2009)

When I googled the problem I found that alot of ubuntu users where having the same problem.
Also, Gnome was really slow when I used it with vnc. Xfce4 is much faster, almost like I'm sitting by the box.


----------

